# AppleTV support?

## scubed

To what degree does Gentoo work on an AppleTV?

My friend is considering getting one.

I see that there is some tricky stuff for getting EFI to boot.

Also, specifically, is using the video card to decode H.264

supported in X.org and mplayer?  We want to try watching

some 3 Mib/s 720p shows with it.  I doubt that it could

handle that on the CPU, so we would need video card support.

Any thoughts/ideas/comments are welcome.

----------

## h2sammo

did you solve this?

----------

## scubed

No, since I never got a response or details otherwise,

I assumed that it wasn't supported.  So, he never

got an AppleTV.

Do you have one?  To what degree does it work?

----------

## h2sammo

i have one, but havent ventured into installing gentoo on it yet.

----------

## h2sammo

i think im going to start working on putting gentoo on apple tv soon.  

this is my starting point:

[url] http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Linux_on_Apple_TV#beyond.27s_Gentoo_Guide [/url]

i dont plan on saving anything that is currently on the HD, maybe that will save me some steps.  chip in with advice if you have any.

----------

